# Lower Rhein Stellplatz



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're thinking of 'doing' the Rhein in your van this year then this nifty website might be of interest, it concentrates on the 'Niederrhein' or Lower Rhein region from Emmerich down to Dormagen just above Koln...

http://www.niederrhein-tourismus.de/2009/?L=1

In particular it has a handy overview map of stellplatz in the region >Here<

...and you can also order a free catalogue online that lists overnight stops in 33 towns around the area.....










http://www.niederrhein-tourismus.de/2009/service/order-a-catalogue.html?L=1

Gute reise!

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BUMP   


Kev.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks for the tip - have ordered my copy!


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Brill  

Mine's on order too.


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

Ordered my copy on 22/4/09 it arrived today,the25.It is a very good brochure with some stelplatz that are not in the bord atlas.Only downside its all in German but you can make it out easy enough. There also appeared to be a voucher for 3 euros,must find out what its for. Thanks for that info peejay.

Regards bevjohn


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*lower rhine*

thanks have just ordered my copy too.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Just ordered mine too

Thank you very much kind sir

Doug


----------



## kkclassic (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks have ordered my copy as well. I wonder if there are ones for other areas within Germany?

Kevin and Tricia


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Got mine today as well, pretty good service  .



bevjohn said:


> There also appeared to be a voucher for 3 euros,must find out what its for.


Thats not a voucher, its a money transfer form.
You should also have had a covering letter (in German) which explains a bit about the book and apologises if it was delivered late! It also asks that you contribute €3 to cover p&p costs hence the money transfer form but its not mandatory and I don't think our banking system has the same set up for transfers to € zone, there would be a hefty charge from your bank  I shall probably just bung €3 in an envelope and send it to them direct.



kkclassic said:


> Thanks have ordered my copy as well. I wonder if there are ones for other areas within Germany?
> 
> Kevin and Tricia


Theres probably loads out there, the Germans are very efficient, you just need to google the tourist website for the region you require (many have an English option) and start digging.

One example, the Eifel region provide a similar service, I posted about it a while back....

>Eifel Region Info<

pete


----------

